# How to remove USA Trains F-3 body shell



## oldrk (Dec 25, 2013)

I have a USA Train F-3 A and B and I wan to remove the body shell. I think I have all the screw removed from underneath, including removing the fuel tank and screw under the tank. It still wont come loose. HELP!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

There are more screws underneath the front and back trucks. You will also need to remove the front coupler as well. Look at Greg E's website for a complete how to for dissembling the F3. 
http://www.elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/usat-motive-power/f3/f3-disassembly


----------



## oldrk (Dec 25, 2013)

That got it! Thanks for the info.


----------

